# Decided to get it



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

6900

4 - 1/4" lines
2- guns
4- tips
1- electric motor ( to be delivered )
1- ladder stabelizer ( not pictured )

Is there a 12 step program for compulsive buying.... I gave it a few days thought first. My justification is that I do this rather than getting another motorcycle.... How many times am I allowed to use that excuse?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Nothing wrong with it if it helps you be more profitable.

If it doesn't, then its obviously not worth it.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I can still remember the new rig smell.....
My 6900 has served me well, you will enjoy it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet! 

I love em new too, they look so pretty. However, they smell better with paint all over it, smell of money.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Had one for a few years and loved it. When I went to 4wd pickups they seemed to get a little harder to load in the truck. Got an offer I couldn't refuse one day at a job-site and let it go. For another $600 he could have gotten a brand new one and mine was 3 years old....though it did look really nice.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Nothing wrong with it if it helps you be more profitable.
> 
> If it doesn't, then its obviously not worth it.


Yes definitely more profitable. I don't buy things anymore unless it is for making more money. (Except for my daughter. I introduce her to people like this. "Hello Mrs. Jones, this is my daughter, her name is expensive." 

Nah it is a good investment I am happy I made the decision. Pretty good price. Not as good as used but good enough I think. I thought it was good with no interest financing within 12 months or I would've waited til later to get it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Now get a coulple of 100' hose reels for that thing.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PT P0rn. :thumbup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice looking rig!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN, makes me wish I was still painting. 

Sweet !


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice set-up. Are there more houses around then the one in the pic because I don't see anything but desert in the background?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> Nice set-up. Are there more houses around then the one in the pic because I don't see anything but desert in the background?


Thanks, it's a small tract in a rural area, about 11 houses, each on a 1/2 acre.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Now get a coulple of 100' hose reels for that thing.


But they make it look like gimps with walkers.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Definitely looking into the hose reels now. If I don't find the thread with yours pictured I may ask you for a link.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Sweet pump. My 8900XLT from 06 is still going strong.

Just out of curiosity, why the 1/4 inch hoses? Seems a little small for a big rig. I have 2x 3/4" and 3x 1/2"..(150 ft line and 100ft) They pressurize better and it's completely necessary if you're moving some heavy product.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Yes definitely more profitable. I don't buy things anymore unless it is for making more money. (Except for my daughter. I introduce her to people like this. "Hello Mrs. Jones, this is my daughter, her name is expensive."
> 
> Nah it is a good investment I am happy I made the decision. Pretty good price. Not as good as used but good enough I think. I thought it was good with no interest financing within 12 months or I would've waited til later to get it.


 
Is she of college age yet? You are going to have to paint about 10 homes a day when that time comes:whistling2:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Romanski said:


> Sweet pump. My 8900XLT from 06 is still going strong.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why the 1/4 inch hoses? Seems a little small for a big rig. I have 2x 3/4" and 3x 1/2"..(150 ft line and 100ft) They pressurize better and it's completely necessary if you're moving some heavy product.


My thing is residential new and repaint. I like things finished in a hurry. That doesn't equate to cheaply per say either just faster. Loxon XP will be the heaviest thing I move. Should I get a commercial job filling block I will switch them out. 

What do you mean they pressurize better?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

very nice sprayer..What did you end up paying for it with all the extra's?


----------



## kingsebi (Jan 27, 2009)

*Very Nice!*

Looks like a really nice set up! Good decision!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Man I am soooo Jealous!
Very nice set up, congrats!


----------

